# Blood in Ear



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

I had Quilliam out cuddling today when I noticed a drop of blood on my hoodie where he was napping. Upon closer investigation, I found the inside of his ear was the source, but I couldn't tell where inside the ear very well because some of the blood had made his fur stick to his ear. That, and him balling up didn't help very much either. He finally cooperated and stretched out a bit so I could see into his ear better. My fear was something had burst in there, but now that the blood has dried a bit, it looks like maybe he just stuck himself with a quill? I've heard of those things getting stuck in very uncomfortable places, so since he's quilling I try to check him over often.

I would have preferred taking him to the pet ER, but there aren't any places in my area that are either open or would see a hedgehog. He seems to be ok for now. He's been letting me rub his nose and massage behind his ear as normal, but I've also read that these little guys hide illnesses well. -.- I'm going to try to take him to a vet tomorrow (if anything, he could use a wellness visit), but is there anything I can do tonight? Besides watch him like a hawk?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its quite possible he poked his ear with a quill, there was a member recently who found their hedgehog has more or less pierced their own ear with a quill. Or its an ear infection, but usually there would be a discharge coming from the ear or even their head tilting to one side, even possibly wobbliness. Usually you'd see that before actual blood, but either way I would definitely get him checked out by a vet.

The things you want to watch for with sickness and usually the first signs is a decrease in appetite and activity. But in general he sounds like he's doing alright.


----------



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you. I really appreciate it. As a new hedgie-mommy, I freak out about every little thing. >.<


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Puffers315 said:


> Or its an ear infection, but usually there would be a discharge coming from the ear or even their head tilting to one side, even possibly wobbliness. Usually you'd see that before actual blood, but either way I would definitely get him checked out by a vet.


I totally disagree. There can be no symptoms, no discharge, nothing except a bloody ear. Often blood in the ear is the first symptom. As soon as the infection starts, before it is severe enough to cause symptoms, it can be itchy. It's itchy, they scratch, they bleed.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

when i got bunny she had a bloody ear and no other symptoms.


her ear infection was really resistant too. she ended up with pus filled ears after her first round of antibiotics and had to go back to the vet for a shot of antibiotics, oral medication, and ear drops style antibiotics to wipe it out.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well definitely get him to a vet then, I'm not a good one to be answering health questions, but either way better to nip the infection in the butt as early as possible.


----------



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the phrase is "nip it in the bud."  

Also, thank you for all of the concern and advice. I ended up taking him back to the pet shop where I bought him (since the vets weren't open), and they said it was probably just a quill that pricked him. There was no blood actually deep in his ear, just on the outer part of the inside, so they ruled out ear infection, and they didn't see any mites.

Yay for happy healthy hedgies!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You may want to take him to a vet though if its questionable because a pet store isn't the best source for information. I don't mean for it to sound bad and only say with your hedgies best interest in heart.


----------

